#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Welke naaister kan mij helpen? Amsterdam

## Vanillatje

_Salaam Dames!

Ik ben op zoek naar een dame omgeving Amsterdam die mij naailes kan geven aan huis,
tegen een vergoeding.
Misschien dat er ook meiden zijn die ook interesse hebben in een naailes, dat we een groepje lessen 
kunnen.

Maar eerst op zoek naar een dame die ons kan helpen met leren naaien!

Voor vragen kan je altijd een bericht sturen,

Groetjes!_ :boeps:

----------


## Magrabiya

Salaam Ougti, 

Je kunt even langsgaan bij het Gildelab aan de bos en lommerweg en de dames daar vragen of iemand van hen jou wil lesgeven  :Smilie:  zij krijgen daar cursussen.

----------

